# Steam ~ Paypal ~ Lastschrift nicht möglich!!!!!



## Kusarr (24. Oktober 2013)

*Steam ~ Paypal ~ Lastschrift nicht möglich!!!!!*

hallo,

ich dreh jetz dann gleich am Rad! -.-*

Will mir ein Game bei Steam kaufen, wie immer über Paypal, und dann kommt da Kreditkarte eingeben!! Am Ar***, hab ich ned mal eine ...

Wie kann ich jetz über Paypal bezahlen? .. ey ich weiß nimme weiter ...


----------



## ryzen1 (24. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir gehts.

Probiers über den Browser.


----------



## Kusarr (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steam ~ Paypal ~ Lastschrift nicht möglich!!!!!*

kanns daran liegen, dass der Account neu is? hab alten gelöscht weil der über Namen meiner Mutter lief (damals noch U18) ... inzwischen fast 21, da wollt ich halt meinen namen da stehen ham ^^


----------



## Robonator (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steam ~ Paypal ~ Lastschrift nicht möglich!!!!!*



Kusarr schrieb:


> kanns daran liegen, dass der Account neu is? hab alten gelöscht weil der über Namen meiner Mutter lief (damals noch U18) ... inzwischen fast 21, da wollt ich halt meinen namen da stehen ham ^^


 
Du musst schon erstmal ein Konto hinzufügen und das auch von Paypal bestätigen lassen  (Die machen eine kleine Überweisung auf dein Konto, den Code der im Verwendungszweck steht musst du dann bei Paypal eingeben um es zu verifizieren)


----------



## hendrosch (24. Oktober 2013)

Mein Paypal Konto klappt per Bankeinzug auch bei Steam nicht. Das scheint ein bekanntes "Problem" zu sein und sich mit der Zeit selbst zu lösen nach welchem Schema das entschieden wird hab ich keine Ahnung.

Ja mein Konto ist bestätigt. Überall sonst funktioniert Paypal ja.


----------



## Malkolm (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steam ~ Paypal ~ Lastschrift nicht möglich!!!!!*

Bei Scorewerten <95 lässt Steam keinen Bankeinzug mehr zu.


----------



## Kusarr (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steam ~ Paypal ~ Lastschrift nicht möglich!!!!!*

mein Konto ist verifiziert, die 2 Centbeträge hab ich da überwiesen ... 
Selbe Problem hatte ich bei Onlinefrankierung von DHL ... ging auch keine lastschrift über Paypal ... was is das für ein Sauladen geworden, kanns doch echt ned sein.


----------



## Robonator (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steam ~ Paypal ~ Lastschrift nicht möglich!!!!!*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Bei Scorewerten <95 lässt Steam keinen Bankeinzug mehr zu.


 
WAs bedeutet Scorewerte? Welcher Score und wo?


----------



## Shona (25. Oktober 2013)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Mein Paypal Konto klappt per Bankeinzug auch bei Steam nicht. Das scheint ein bekanntes "Problem" zu sein und sich mit der Zeit selbst zu lösen nach welchem Schema das entschieden wird hab ich keine Ahnung.
> 
> Ja mein Konto ist bestätigt. Überall sonst funktioniert Paypal ja.







Kusarr schrieb:


> mein Konto ist verifiziert, die 2 Centbeträge hab ich da überwiesen ...
> Selbe Problem hatte ich bei Onlinefrankierung von DHL ... ging auch keine lastschrift über Paypal ... was is das für ein Sauladen geworden, kanns doch echt ned sein.


beide beim support von PP anrufen (nicht anschreiben oder sonst was wirklich anrufen) das problem schildern ,  das ist ein fehler seitens PP.  lasst euch auch keinen mist erzählen den das machen die gerne


----------



## keinnick (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steam ~ Paypal ~ Lastschrift nicht möglich!!!!!*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Bei Scorewerten <95 lässt Steam keinen Bankeinzug mehr zu.


 
Was meinst Du damit?


----------



## Shona (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steam ~ Paypal ~ Lastschrift nicht möglich!!!!!*



Robonator schrieb:


> WAs bedeutet Scorewerte? Welcher Score und wo?


 Metascore meint er  das ist die Zahl rechts was auf Steam bei jedem Spiel da steht 
Is aber nur ein Scherz von ihm der ansich hier nichts zu suchen hat und keinem hilft 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## keinnick (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steam ~ Paypal ~ Lastschrift nicht möglich!!!!!*



Shona schrieb:


> Metascore meint er  das ist die Zahl rechts was auf Steam bei jedem Spiel da steht
> Is aber nur ein Scherz von ihm der ansich hier nichts zu suchen hat und keinem hilft
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich hätte jetzt ja, auch wenn der Ursprungspost wohl nicht ernst gemeint war, auf Kreditscoring getippt


----------



## Malkolm (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steam ~ Paypal ~ Lastschrift nicht möglich!!!!!*

Aber sicher war der ernst gemeint, und ja, natürlich ist damit der Kreditscore gemeint.

Valve prüft anhand der angegebenen Nutzerdaten die Kreditwürdigkeit. Bei Ersteinkäufen ist ohnehin meist kein Lastschriftverfahren möglich (gilt auch für nahezu alle anderen Onlinehändler). Danach entscheiden Scorewerte über eure Kreditwürdigkeit und damit zusammenhängend über die möglichen Zahlungsweisen. Kreditkarten sind da nunmal das unverfänglichste, da sie entweder keine Zahlung zulassen (gesperrt sind) oder Zahlungen definitiv auch ausführen (und sich im Zweifel die Kreditkartenfirma mit dem Gläubiger rumärgern darf).
Darauf, dass nach 1-2 Werktagen die betroffene Bank beim Lastschriftverfahren sagt " Sorry, der Kunde hat leider kein Geld, der Deal platz" und Valve alles rückabwickeln muss...wer will das denn schon?

Die 95 beziehen sich übrigens auf den gängigen Score der Schutzgemeinschaft für allgemeine Kreditsicherung. Andere Dienstleister geben im Zeifel andere Werte an.


----------



## hendrosch (26. Oktober 2013)

Mhh das ist etwas ärgerlich. 
Denn der Schufa Score ist meiner Meinung nach etwas willkürlich. Denn ich war z.B. nie mit einer Zahlung in Verzug o.ä.
Das kann ich so genau sagen da ich noch nicht sehr lange selber Geschäfte tätige. 
Ich wollte mir aber sowieso mal eine Auskunft erteilen lassen. Mal gugen wieso mir die Zahlung verweigert wird...


----------



## Rizoma (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steam ~ Paypal ~ Lastschrift nicht möglich!!!!!*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Aber sicher war der ernst gemeint, und ja, natürlich ist damit der Kreditscore gemeint.
> 
> Valve prüft anhand der angegebenen Nutzerdaten die Kreditwürdigkeit. Bei Ersteinkäufen ist ohnehin meist kein Lastschriftverfahren möglich (gilt auch für nahezu alle anderen Onlinehändler). Danach entscheiden Scorewerte über eure Kreditwürdigkeit und damit zusammenhängend über die möglichen Zahlungsweisen. Kreditkarten sind da nunmal das unverfänglichste, da sie entweder keine Zahlung zulassen (gesperrt sind) oder Zahlungen definitiv auch ausführen (und sich im Zweifel die Kreditkartenfirma mit dem Gläubiger rumärgern darf).
> Darauf, dass nach 1-2 Werktagen die betroffene Bank beim Lastschriftverfahren sagt " Sorry, der Kunde hat leider kein Geld, der Deal platz" und Valve alles rückabwickeln muss...wer will das denn schon?
> ...


 
Bullshit! Wer mit Paypal zahlt ist immer Kreditwürdig da der Verkäufer die Kohle gar nicht vom Kunden bekommt sondern von vom Paypal bekommt und die holen sich diese bei dir zurück. Einzig Paypal kann je nach zahlungsbetrag und wo du bestellt hast entscheiden ob sie Lastschrift oder Giropay bei dieser Tansaktion von dir verlangen. 

Und ich weis wo von ich rede ich bin nämlich durch einer gescheiterten Selbständigkeit als nicht Kreditwürdig eingestuft habe aber über Paypal noch nie Probleme mit Zahlungen gehabt.


----------



## Shona (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steam ~ Paypal ~ Lastschrift nicht möglich!!!!!*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Aber sicher war der ernst gemeint, und ja, natürlich ist damit der Kreditscore gemeint.
> 
> Valve prüft anhand der angegebenen Nutzerdaten die Kreditwürdigkeit. Bei Ersteinkäufen ist ohnehin meist kein Lastschriftverfahren möglich (gilt auch für nahezu alle anderen Onlinehändler). Danach entscheiden Scorewerte über eure Kreditwürdigkeit und damit zusammenhängend über die möglichen Zahlungsweisen. Kreditkarten sind da nunmal das unverfänglichste, da sie entweder keine Zahlung zulassen (gesperrt sind) oder Zahlungen definitiv auch ausführen (und sich im Zweifel die Kreditkartenfirma mit dem Gläubiger rumärgern darf).
> Darauf, dass nach 1-2 Werktagen die betroffene Bank beim Lastschriftverfahren sagt " Sorry, der Kunde hat leider kein Geld, der Deal platz" und Valve alles rückabwickeln muss...wer will das denn schon?
> ...


 
Ich kann mich hier Rizoma nur anschließen das ist Bullshit. 
Wenn man nicht Zahlungsfähig bei Steam ist wird der Account so lange gesperrt bis die Rechnung bezahlt ist! Einem Kollegen ist das mal wegen 4 cent passiert die im damals bei ClickandBuy gefehlt hatten.


Bei PayPal hat es Rizoma schon erklärt da zahlt PP das ganze und zieht es ihm nachhinein vom Konto ab. Wer PP und Kredikarte nutzt muss sich dann mit PP rumschlagen wenn die Kreditkarte nicht gedeckt war.
Wer auf Steam die KK nutzt sollte auch schauen das sie gedeckt ist sonst passiert das gleiche wie oben schon erwähnt, also das der Account gesperrt wird bis die Rechnung bezahlt ist.


----------



## keinnick (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Steam ~ Paypal ~ Lastschrift nicht möglich!!!!!*



Malkolm schrieb:


> Aber sicher war der ernst gemeint, und ja, natürlich ist damit der Kreditscore gemeint.



Dann zeig mir mal wo ich Steam meine Einverständniserklärung für eine Bonitätsabfrage gebe. Und unabhängig davon: Steam nutzt Zahlungsdienstleister, somit ist Steam die Bonität egal, damit schlagen sich die Dienstleister rum.


----------

